# Largs Golf Club



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

Following on from the outing to Largs Golf Club last Sunday which I sadly missed due to a prior arrangement, myself, Big Slice and a mate from work headed back to the seaside town for a game today.

Now despite being a seaside town Largs is very much an out and out parkland course. Tree lined with manacured fairways.

The first thing that strikes you about Largs is the presentation. It looks absolutely fantastic on arrival, lush and nothing is out of place, everything is neat and tidy. They have got this very much spot on and it gives a great first impression and sets the tone as well as the standard for things to come.

The course starts with an opening uphill par 3 which eases you into a false sense of security of what lies in wait. Slick, lightning fast greens that would rival anywhere! The surfaces are tremendous and an absolute treat to putt on.

I won't bore you with a blow by blow description of the course but it is a very very enjoyable golf course with fantastic views as well. Arran, Bute and the Cumbrae's fill the horizon as well as the sea and Largs marina. A great mix of holes, dog legs, avenues of tree's, a meandering burn or two to negotiate, tough holes, birdie chance holes, just a great golf course in general.

The course today was brilliant considering the rain we've had, presentation was top notch as was condition.

Thoroughly enjoyed it and thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2018)

A great course often over looked because of the links on offer nearby but most definitely a great course worth a visit


----------



## casuk (Sep 28, 2018)

Agree very nice course in a stunning setting


----------



## DonW468 (Oct 18, 2018)

I've read a lot of good reviews about Largs Golf Club and I wanted to go there and see the fantastic views of the place.


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2018)

Its a nice course, some tricky holes all in a great setting


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ghaffar said:



			Great review BTW im a beginner should i go for large club?? i was searching for the large clubs and found this article i think it will helps many golfer check it out. Large Clubs.

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## jason89 (Dec 16, 2018)

Never never


----------

